# Slide 150 10.0 Flaschenhalter



## ck1981 (19. Juli 2014)

Hallo ihr Slide Fahrer,
bin seit gestern Besitzer eines Slide 150 10.0 in 20".
Welchen Flaschenhalter habt ihr montiert. Bei meinen jetztigen Blackburn Slick kommt die Flasche am Ausgleichbehlter des Dämpfers an.https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31818_Slick-Flaschenhalter.html
Welche Flaschenhalter habt ihr verbaut, dass der Dämpfer beim einfedern nicht an die Flasche kommt.

Gruß und Danke
Christian


----------



## sgclimber (19. Juli 2014)

Hab das selbe Problem. Hab einen Cat Eye BC-100 montiert, da stößt der Dämpfer auch an die Flasche. Werde die Tage mal ein paar andere Flaschenhalter probieren die ich noch so liegen hab. Wenn einer passt gebe ich Bescheid. Ich denke aber, wird wohl auf basteln hinauslaufen. Werd wohl einen Flaschenhalter suchen der genug Fleisch hat um die Löcher ein paar Millimeter zu versetzten. Das dürfte dann reichen, denn viel fehlt nicht damit die Flasche am Dämpfer vorbeikommt... 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (19. Juli 2014)

Hab noch keinen...., hab nen Rucksack 
Aber seit dem Gardasee wo ich doch leider öfters zur Flasche greifen musste, suche ich auch einen der passt und gut aussieht!
Ich schau mal was ihr für Ideen habt...


----------



## ck1981 (19. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
danke schonmal für die Antworten. Hab die Löcher bei meinem schon verlängert, aber es passt trotzdem nicht.
Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch einer bei dem es passt. Hatte irgendwo hier im Forum schon 10.0er mit Flaschenhalter
gesehen. Werde sonst bei der ersten Inspektion in Bonn mal nachfragen, wird aber noch was dauern.
Schade eigentlich, werde ich die Flasche wohl vorerst im Rucksack verstauen müssen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## duc-748S (19. Juli 2014)

Ich habe einen von Lezyne und bei meinem 18" passt das knapp.
Zumindest konnte ich bisher keinen Kontakt feststellen ...
Die genaue Bezeichnung kenne ich aber leider nicht.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck1981 (19. Juli 2014)

Hallo duc-748S,
könntest Du bitte mal ein Bild davon zeigen?
Hab eben einen BBB-Halter https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p17105_AeroCage-BBC-11-Flaschenhalter.html vom Kumpel getestet; war genau das selbe. Allerdings war dieser Halter aus Alu und so könnte man die untere Nase villeicht umbiegen, so dass die Flasche nicht ganz nach unten geht. Die klemmung des Halters sollte ausreichen.

Danke und Gruß 
Christian


----------



## duc-748S (19. Juli 2014)

Habe leider gerade keines mit Flasche drin parat, aber vielleicht reicht das ja auch aus





http://www.pic-upload.de/view-23711185/20121208_110445.jpg.html

Edit: bin mir nicht sicher, ob es angezeigt wird ... habe es nun auch mal in mein Mobile-Album hochgeladen (habe ich vorher auch noch nie gemacht, hoffentlich hat es überhaupt funktioniert )

Edit2: müsste der da sein
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/lezyne-power-bottle-cage-white-43863


----------



## sgclimber (19. Juli 2014)

Das ist aber kein Slide 150 10.0! Das 10.0 hat einen Piggyback Dämpfer, deswegen auch die Probleme... Beim Einfedern stößt die Flasche an den Piggyback.


----------



## duc-748S (19. Juli 2014)

Sorry, mein Fehler.
Dachte das 10er hätte auch einen "normalen" Dämpfer.
Entschuldigt bitte 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgclimber (19. Juli 2014)

Macht ja nix.  Hatte nur schon gehofft das eine Lösung naht...


----------



## duc-748S (19. Juli 2014)

Wollte trotzdem nicht für Verwirrung sorgen ... 
Und der Halter von dem Bild funktioniert auch nicht?
Sieht doch eigentlich so aus, als ob da genügend Platz wäre?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ck1981 (19. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
Problem ist nicht der Flaschenhalter selbst sondern die Trinkflasche, die an den Dämpfer kommt.
Ist auch nicht wirklich viel, aber es ist ein Kontakt da.
Es würde reichen wenn die Flasch ca. 1cm höher säße; deshalb auch die Idee die Langlöcher im vorhandenen Halter zu velängern.

Gruß Christian


----------



## sgclimber (20. Juli 2014)

Eine Flasche hab ich, die läuft unten leicht schräg aus, mit dieser eckt es nur ganz ganz knapp an. Werd mal versuchen den Halter etwas höher zu bekommen und dann mit dieser Flasche testen.


----------



## No_Loose_Ends (26. Juli 2014)

Welcher passt denn nun gut und ist nicht allzu teuer?


----------



## ck1981 (26. Juli 2014)

Warscheinlich passt keiner einfach so.
Hab mei heute aus Aluriffelblech einen "Adapter" gebaut, so dass der Flaschenhalter weiter oben sitzt.
Mache morgen Bilder.
Gruß Christian


----------



## ck1981 (27. Juli 2014)

So, Adapter ist fertig und montiert.
Gebraucht habe ich:
Ein Streifen Alublech ca. 90x10x5mm, 2 Senkkopfschrauben M5x5, 2 Senkkopfschrauben M5x15 und 8 Unterlegscheiben M5. 
Als erstes habe ich in das Alublech zwei Gewinde M5 im Abstand der Löcher des Flaschenhalters geschnitten.
Dann wurden zwei Löcher mit Durchmesser 6,5mm mit Abstand der Löcher der Originalbefestigungspunkte gebohrt und angesenkt, so dass die Schrauben bündig anliegen. Achtung: Der Abstand der Löcher der Originalbefestigunspunkte war bei mir nicht der gleich der Mitte der Langlöcher im Flaschenhalter. Beide Abstände ausmessen.
Jetzt wird der Adapter von hinten mit den kurzen Schrauben in den Flaschenhalter geschraubt.
Zum Schluss kann der Adapter mit den Unterlegscheiben als Abstandhalter mit dem Fahrrad verschraubt werden. 
Bei mir Rahmengröße 20" passt jetzt die Flasche am Piggiback vorbei und ich kann sie immer noch nach oben hinausnehmen.
Adapter und Unterlegscheiben habe ich noch schwarz lackiert.
Hoffe es ist verständlich, bei Fragen einfach noch mal melden.
Gruß Christian


----------



## Derivator22 (28. Juli 2014)

Zuerst einmal: gute Lösung, Daumen
hoch! Du könntest zur Not auch einen Flaschenhalter nehmen, mit seitlicher Entnahmemöglichkeit, dann könntest du den Halter noch höher anbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

